# Soundtrack Concert films similar to Hans Zimmer Live in Prague



## Crowe (Aug 21, 2019)

Since I got myself this Bluray I've been playing it non-stop. There's just something mesmerizing
about seeing musicians performing my favorite tracks in a concert environment.

However, short of the Final Fantasy Orchestra dvd's and the one Danny Elfman Concert I have no
idea if there are similar concert films for sale anywhere. Tributes and the like are fine too.

So. Any recommendations?


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 21, 2019)

I don't know if it can be purchased somewhere, but there is this:


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 21, 2019)

I have seen a number of these shows over the years - Lord of The Rings w/ Howard Shore (just music, no movie), JW + Spielberg live, Legend of Zelda themes concert, even La La Land live. 

You just have to keep an eye out in your area for them. Of course, if you're near a big city, that helps.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 21, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> I don't know if it can be purchased somewhere, but there is this:




Sounds nice ^^. Doesn't seem so, but I guess this is fine then.




marclawsonmusic said:


> I have seen a number of these shows over the years - Lord of The Rings w/ Howard Shore (just music, no movie), JW + Spielberg live, Legend of Zelda themes concert, even La La Land live.
> 
> You just have to keep an eye out in your area for them. Of course, if you're near a big city, that helps.



I live in the Netherlands so we only get actual Soundtrack concerts sporadically.

Anyway, I was specifically asking for film recordings .


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 21, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> Sounds nice ^^. Doesn't seem so, but I guess this is fine then.



Here's another one with tracks from various soundtracks:


----------

